# Fax Number for VW Credit: Titling when moving to another state



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Since I've just gone through this exercise....and my dealership used the wrong number...

If your car is financed or leased and you moved from one state to another....
you have the dmv's titling request to:
(847) 281-4013
Attn: State Transfer Dept
About 5 days for them to get it done.


----------

